# DRI History



## RuralEngineer (Dec 6, 2013)

DRI introduced a history report.  I have been waiting for this for a long time.
Thanks DRI!

Stephen


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2013)

Where can you find it? Is it for individual resorts or a company history? What is included in the report, financials, improvements, photographs?


----------



## avelox (Dec 6, 2013)

*What is a History Report?*

What is a "History Report"? :annoyed:



RuralEngineer said:


> DRI introduced a history report.  I have been waiting for this for a long time.
> Thanks DRI!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2013)

I located it on the home page. It's just a reservation history of where you've been and reservations made but cancelled. Fun to look at maybe but not of great use unless you want to confirm that point values haven't changed.


----------

